# Nutrient Supplements



## Polaris (Oct 26, 2018)

Do you take any? If yes, what kind and how often?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 26, 2018)

I try not to but at times I take royal jelly when I am really tired. I have small red cells so I also try to eat food that is rich in iron and vitamin C.


----------



## Harmonie (Oct 26, 2018)

I take One-A-Day with Immune Support (more Vitamin C). Before I started taking them I was plagued with really bad sinus infections frequently (and not just during the typical seasons, I could get them in the middle of summer). They were getting unbearable. I'm not sure what got me started taking them, but it didn't take me long to realize that they were helping.

I can't eat many things, so I suppose it's good to take them because of that, too.

I was also directed to take fiber because of some...issues. However, I don't think taking it has ever helped those issues. I haven't been taking it in the last few months, but I did for a couple of years, so that's pretty conclusive for me. I just need to go to a doctor for that stuff, but it's embarrassing and I also am already going to the doctor for other issues. Ugh.


----------



## Vix (Oct 26, 2018)

I’m deficient in both iron and vitamin D, so I have to take supplements for both. Sometimes I forget, but that’s just because I have a bad habit of taking meds at a scheduled time. It was extremely hard on my pregnancy though, and it was pretty rough to work while being extremely nauseous, light headed, and fatigued throughout all three trimesters.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 27, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Natty (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm prescribed with some sort of all in one vitamin because I don't really eat much. 

I also have Vitamin B and melatonin in case I have trouble sleeping. Knock on wood, I haven't had that issue in a long while.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 27, 2018)

I take 2 one-a-days because I figure it's twice as healthy.

I don't do 3, because they're kind pricey here, and I'm not Bill Gates.


----------



## Polaris (Oct 27, 2018)

I’ve been taking a multivitamin supplement on a daily basis for like three months now. I’ve started taking iron supplements as well recently, since I’m so damn tired all the time these days. 

I have actually noticed a difference when it comes to my health. I used to have horrendous menstrual cramps before I started taking a multivitamin supplement daily. The reason why painful cramps occur, is because the uterus produces high amounts of prostaglandins which causes the uterine muscles to contract in order to help the uterus shed the lining. Apparently, Vitamin D reduces the production of prostaglandins, which would explain why my period cramps aren’t as severe as they used to be. Just an advice for females who have the same problem.


----------



## Keishin (Oct 27, 2018)

multivitamin for a year along with fish oil 3 times a day
What it has ended up doing is get rid of morning tiredness mostly because of the B vitamin content

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 27, 2018)

Vitamin supplementation may lead to early death.

Just don't eat like shit. -_-


----------



## sworder (Oct 27, 2018)

i sometimes buy the walmart brand vitamin in gummies form

they taste delicious


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 27, 2018)

I can never get into the habit of taking a multivitamin daily, though I find it much easier when it's in gummy form. I probably should start taking them again..


----------



## Natty (Oct 27, 2018)

Azure Ihrat said:


> Just don't eat like shit. -_-



Sorry mommy. Maybe if you fed me better


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 30, 2018)

Now, I only take Whey Protein in order to keep my protein intake up.
Before, I also use to take multivitamins and Fish Oil. I eat more veggies now, so I don't take multi anymore. And I just kinda stopped taking fish oil


----------



## cingetorix (Nov 3, 2018)

People taking them should try out a non shit diet instead of something non-natural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Nov 3, 2018)

Fruits are high in sugar


----------



## Natty (Nov 3, 2018)

Rota said:


> People taking them should try out a non shit diet instead of something non-natural.



If you give me money for a good diet, I'll stop taking my vitamin


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 3, 2018)

I take a multi-vitamin. Everyone should, our modern diet simply isn't rounded enough to achieve peak nutrition without a vitamin or strict diet. Beyond that I take a couple mood health supplements, Valerian root for sleep quality. That's about it although I usually place a dab of activated THC concentrate on my vitamin when I take it. Helps your mood health and hopefully wards off cancer.


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 16, 2018)

A greens and multi combo, fish oil, whey, pre-workout, creatine, BCAAs, metamucil, a joint health supplement, and generic zzzquil sleep aid.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 16, 2018)

Multi-vitamin, D, B12 and DHA fish oil capsules. The DHA in particular does wonders for my nails and hair.


----------

